
High-Assurance Crypto Software (DJB and Tanja Lange) [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-10893-high-assurance_crypto_software
======
Tomte
Did something come out of the accusations against both? Did the University
Eindhoven investigate?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13891513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13891513)

~~~
zozbot234
The 'accusations' seem quite mild to me. It was alleged that DJB and Tanja did
not take appropriate steps when someone approached them with a warning that
one person they were engaging with (who has since become somewhat infamous in
those circles due to the sheer amount of serious allegations against them) was
possibly a bad actor. It strikes me as something that happens all the time,
and while ultimately suboptimal and perhaps less than professional, I'm not
sure that it should reflect all that badly on them.

